
Watch a Verizon 5G phone hit speeds faster than your home Internet - mpweiher
https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2019/04/verizon-5g-goes-live-hits-760mbps-in-a-speed-test/
======
cimmanom
So you can blast through your data cap in just 10 minutes now?

------
hcjfjfj
root权限

